# White/Sand Trout in Apalaicola



## atlapp (Sep 26, 2011)

Any of y'all point me in the right direction on where to start looking for white trout in the bay? Going this wend to sunday! are gulp and live shrimp best bait to try...I  have heard this fish usually feed off bottom...there is no limit so we hear, sounds like alot of fun!


----------



## oldcsm (Sep 27, 2011)

*White Trout*

We fish Apalachicola bay very frequently; although we've never targeted the White Trout we have seen several fisherman who do.  The link below is a video filmed a few years ago but it shows a couple of guys fishing for White Trout in the same area that we always see numerous boats anchored. As you cross the SGI bridge from East Point you will cross over a brief high ridge on the bridge. Off to the right of this high point is the honey hole.



In the map below, the red circle is a good launch site and the blue area is the general area where we've seen the White Trout fishermen and where I believe the area in the video is.

Good luck.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 27, 2011)

We have had very good luck catching them around Rattlesnake Cove over on the back side of St. George. I like using small finger mullet but live shrimp will work very well.

I'd be on the lookout for birds working in the bay and try around them if they are working bait.


----------



## WalkerStalker (Sep 27, 2011)

The blue circled area in the photo that oldcsm posted is spot on!  Been there and it is a great place to catch trout.  In the past we just used shrimp and slowly worked them on bottom.  Had a lot of fun....


----------



## atlapp (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Guys....we will check this area out and post some pictures when we get back...again thanks for the help!


----------



## coveyrise (Sep 27, 2011)

I was in Crums store in Panacea on Sat. and Mr.Crum said they were slaughtering them out in the bay from Rock landing. He said they were big and fat. Many people had caught over a hundred. Go out of the channel and look for the boats on the right fishing towards the beach.


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 2, 2011)

This weekend is forecast for fairly strong winds out of the NNE. Might be tough fishing in the bay.......


----------



## atlapp (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you OLDCSM, you put us in the right spot, three of us caught 108 white/sand trout in that exact spot on saturday, several large black drums, crokers, whiting, hammerheads and enough sail cats for a life time....we all had a great time and are already planning out next trip....4 very ruff days on that bay is really making me feel like an old man, even my hair hurts LOL....Again thank y'all for the info....we also fished the cut but did not have much luck!


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds like you guys found the honey hole despite the wind! Hope you had a great fish fry! I'm heading down there in two weeks and am looking forward to loading the boat.  Glad I was able to help.


----------



## Bryannecker (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice video!  I believe that white trout of sand trout are the same as "weakfish" or what we call summer trout here on the Atlantic side.  You may want to check with the DNR of FLA for a definition of sand vs. white vs. weakfish, etc. , to be sure.  Here they lowered the limit per angler from six to one!  That was via the Atlantic Fisheries Councils in a state by state agreement to rebuild the stocks of the nothern states, or so they say.  If there is no limit as you believe, I will be surprised and may be on the way down there!  Check this out and let us know!  Thanks,
Capt. Jimmy AKA Saltwaternecker


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 2, 2011)

Bryannecker said:


> Very nice video!  I believe that white trout of sand trout are the same as "weakfish" or what we call summer trout here on the Atlantic side.  You may want to check with the DNR of FLA for a definition of sand vs. white vs. weakfish, etc. , to be sure.  Here they lowered the limit per angler from six to one!  That was via the Atlantic Fisheries Councils in a state by state agreement to rebuild the stocks of the nothern states, or so they say.  If there is no limit as you believe, I will be surprised and may be on the way down there!  Check this out and let us know!  Thanks,
> Capt. Jimmy AKA Saltwaternecker


It appears that the Florida limits on weak/white/sand Trout only apply to the East Coast.

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/weakfish/


----------



## highway (Jan 10, 2012)

Are these trout there this month(January)?  We are going down this weekend with some kids and I think they enjoy catching some fish. I also heat that the sheepshead are thick in the w inter months around the bridge but they may be hard for the kids to catch.

Thanks


----------



## oldcsm (Jan 11, 2012)

Highway,
Not sure as I have not fished for them this time of year.  You will know in a hurry though by observing the locals. If the trout are at the location I described above you will see the boats showing up around noon time.  If nobody is there is doubt the fish are there. 
There is a bait and tackle store in East Point called Fisherman's Choice at 330 Hwy 98 Phone: (850) 670-8808.  The locals there are knowledgeable and freely share info on what is biting where....  You can also buy live bait there.  Good luck.


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Jan 11, 2012)

Sheep head are showing up in the rivers and bridge pilings now. The best months for finding them is Feb, and March. Many locals use oysters to catch them. When you feel anything on your line, set the hook. Throw the fresh sucked shells over the side of the boat for chum.


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Jan 11, 2012)

On the white/Sand trout, they do eat well fresh but do not freeze very well.


----------



## highway (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks,  I will check at the bait shop and will be noon before it warms up enough to get the kids out and me too!

Thanks again


----------



## atlapp (Jan 21, 2012)

OLD CSM here in the picture of sand trout we caught one day...3 of us...actually got tired on fishing...LOL


----------



## atlapp (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh forgot to mention don't buy several hundred dollars worth of live shrimp...we ran out of shrimp for the 2nd time one day and made the short run to the bridge and cast netted pogies around the shallow pilings...the sand trout actually seem to perfer the pogies over the shrimp and they are free...cast net will pay for it self the very first day...pogies seem to attract a harder bite and stay on hooks much better... fishing OLDCSM's spot was like deep sea fishing, just drop your rig right over the side, no need to cast unless you like catching oyster cluster all day... 3 of us caught 108 fish in this spot in 3 to 4's with a 25mph wind.


----------



## oldcsm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Trout hole*

Wow.  Great haul! Nice to see they are there in Jan.


----------



## Hammock (Jun 21, 2012)

*I am going to try it anyway*

does anyone know if the sand trout bite in this area in July?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 21, 2012)

Hammock said:


> does anyone know if the sand trout bite in this area in July?



You should be able to find a few. I know they have been biting good the last few years when I go in August.


----------



## Hammock (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks, i will give it a try.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 22, 2012)

I caught a speckled trout today, 23 1/2 inches, at Little St. George.  And Five of us limited out on keeper reds. Only caught one out of slot fish all day.


----------



## atlapp (Jun 23, 2012)

I believe Sept is the best time of year!!


----------

